# amazing quote on soarer!



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i just got an amazing qoute from flux.

toyota soarer, 2.5 twin turbo AUTO(i know!), 45 y/o woman, with 17yr old as named driver, 10+ NCB etc...no modifications, 211£!!!!

on a TN post code that is, third party.


im getting a soarer:clap:


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

lucky &^*&%&D altho il doubt you will end up with one lol


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> altho il doubt you will end up with one lol


with a qoute like that or a soarer? autotrader is spammed with them now!


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

it wouldnt be safe you couldnt control that amount of power with your 1st car.... just not a good move, stick to something smaller. otherwise you may end up wrapping it around a tree wrecking the car and possibly killing yourself....

not trying to put ya off just saying mate be carefull.

Dave


----------

